# Paprika?



## flounderhead (Oct 4, 2012)

After looking at several rub recipes, and seeing Paprika is a common ingredient, I was wonder which paprika most people use.

Hungarian? Spanish? Sweet? Hot? Smoked?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2012)

I like Hungarian Sweet. Spanish is good as long as you find a good one. Don't bother with Tone's or McCormick, they are pretty much flavorless. Try this...JJ


----------



## dls1 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a strong bias for the smoked Spanish paprika from the La Vera region of Spain - Pimenton de La Vera. It comes in 3 varieties - Dulce (sweet), Agridulce (bittersweet with a hint of heat), and Picante (hot). Of the brands available in the US, my favorite is La Chinata. It, and others are available at Amazon, La Tienda, as well as other online vendors.


----------



## linguica (Oct 4, 2012)

dls1 said:


> I have a strong bias for the smoked Spanish paprika from the La Vera region of Spain - Pimenton de La Vera. It comes in 3 varieties - Dulce (sweet), Agridulce (bittersweet with a hint of heat), and Picante (hot). Of the brands available in the US, my favorite is La Chinata. It, and others are available at Amazon, La Tienda, as well as other online vendors.


I think this paprika has a more complex flavor, Just watch out for the picante  one..It's really hot


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 4, 2012)

Use what tastes best to you!!!!

If you have garden space, grow the peppers and make your own paprika, that's the best route to go!!!

Short of that, there are a heck of a lot of paprika to choose from, just among the Spanish, in general, there are both smoked and unsmoked sweet, bitterweet and hot paprika....there are even more selections of Hungarian paprika.

I recommend trying as many as you can.


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 4, 2012)

I use the same as Chef Jimmy cause I can get it locally. But Martin's comments are great in deciding what you specifically like.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 4, 2012)

I also like the Hungarian brand but the spicey one. Then Martin does have a point to.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 4, 2012)

So far I can't find a very good selection locally ...  just reg. and a smoked..  am trying to find the sweet Hungarian, but no luck so far...  think I'm gonna go to the "Fresh Market" this weekend and look around


----------



## linguica (Oct 4, 2012)

My wife finds a lot of "gourmet" items at clearance prices at stores like Ross, TJ Max, and Marshals. Most of them have a food/housewares dept in the back of the store.


----------



## keith156 (Oct 30, 2012)

Is there a Farmer's Market near you? I go to the Dekalb Farmers Market in Decatur/ Atlanta where they have my favorite Hungarian Paprika.  Maybe there is one near you as well.


----------



## pauldavid (Nov 5, 2012)

I recently purchased from Penzeys some Hungarian half sharp paprika which was excellent. Just the right amount of kick but not overpowering.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 6, 2012)

I , too enjoy the Sweet Hungarian , but the Smoked I like too...wish I had room to grow


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm partial to the both the Smoked & Sweet Hungarian varieties. Just make sure it's fresh. I get mine from a spice shop not too far away from my home. I also buy via web from a shop in Evanston, IL called The Spice House http://www.thespicehouse.com/  They have just about any spice there is and also many awesome blends and rubs. I've given their "Butcher Rub" Gift Box to friends several times and they all have been hooked ever since. I guess the bottom line though would be to use what you like.


----------



## countryboy-q (Feb 23, 2014)

I use the smoked because I use it for other blends i use.  If your using it on a smoked meat then I don't see why you need the extra smoke.  Depends on what you like.


----------



## edward36 (Mar 4, 2014)

My 2 cents :)

I use sweet Moroccan oil-fried paprika mainly, mixed with smoked sweet paprika as well. When it comes to grilling/smoking, the aroma and smell are way better then Hungarian.

BTW, hot paprika is a totally different product, and gives a very similar taste to pure chili powder... So I'd be a bit careful using it, unless you want your food to fire you up, literally :).


----------

